
Microsoft: Mac Users Switching to Surface at Record Rates - electic
https://9to5mac.com/2016/12/12/macbook-pro-disappointment-switching-surface/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is a dupe of an existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13158605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13158605)
(Can a mod merge them?)

One of the things I've noticed that's pretty huge is that a lot of Mac-
exclusive apps like Affinity and Tower have recently made full native Windows
versions in the last few months. Developers who felt their customer base
resided entirely or primarily on Mac seem to feel there's a market on Windows
for artists and developers that there hadn't been before.

~~~
dang
Yup. Comments moved to that thread. You might want to post your second
paragraph as a new comment there too.

